
High-income people in the US keep marrying each other - prostoalex
https://qz.com/work/1812980/high-income-people-in-the-us-keep-marrying-each-other/
======
pmdulaney
The good-looking people and the intelligent people also have a nasty habit of
marrying one another. We need laws to stop this elitist and anti-egalitarian
behavior.

